# MSSQL: update - und wenn nicht vorhanden, dann insert



## JavaUncle (18. Januar 2008)

Hi Leute

Ihr kennt das sicher: Man hat einen Datensatz, den mann immer wieder mal updaten muss. Und falls es ihn noch nicht gibt, soll er automatisch angelegt werden. 

"Normalerweise" macht man das so:

Versuchen den Datensatz upzudaten. Wenn das nicht t, dann ein Insert. Also 2 Querys. Jetzt sagte mir neulich einer, das ist schmu, es geht viel einfacher.

Kann mir hier jemand weiter helfen wie ich das "mit einem Streich" erledigen kann?

So eine Art "Update, wenn was existert, ansonsten erstelle es neu"...

Danke

JavaUncle


----------



## dbwizard (18. Januar 2008)

JavaUncle hat gesagt.:


> Hi Leute
> 
> Ihr kennt das sicher: Man hat einen Datensatz, den mann immer wieder mal updaten muss. Und falls es ihn noch nicht gibt, soll er automatisch angelegt werden.
> 
> ...



- Hmmm.. in Oracle gibt es das MERGE Statement, bin nicht sicher, ob das Standard SQL ist oder in mySQL etwas ähnliches existiert


----------



## marbe (19. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

in MS SQL darfst Du schön 2 Anweisungen tippseln DAS MERGE INTO gibt es dort 
nicht.


----------

